# is anyone on ENDEP



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

just wanting to know if anyone is on thisas i amwanting to know if it helps or notthanks


----------



## 13447 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey there, yeah I'm now on Endep and have been for 4 weeks now. I'm finding that it definetely works in reducing the attacks but i still have to be careful with eating fatty foods and dairy etc, I've had 2 attacks in 4 weeks and they were no way as severe as the 2 attacks i had daily. I have found however that I am more gassy and i have a rapid heart beat which has only started in the last 2 days. THis bothers me as my mum is dying from Pulmonary Hypertension and has problems from a rapid heart rate herself. Though I am sure that this will calm down sometime soon. Endep has been the only thing thats taken the edge off and I have tried anything including hypnotherapy that contained the word IBS.How have you found it?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome lush


----------

